# The doggies



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

I had the camera out a little while ago & just took a couple of quick snap shots of the doggies.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 25, 2013)

Love those doggies....especially that Boston!!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2013)

Too cute - that second one sure looks woebegone!


----------



## carver (Jan 25, 2013)

I can tell they bring you great joy Crickett,cool shots.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks y'all! 

Yep carver I love my doggies like they are my kids! Max is under my feet right now & Roxy is curled up next to me on the couch! She's my little heater!


----------



## leo (Jan 26, 2013)

Fine captures


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Roxy is a photo-bug!  But Max looks like he could care less - love his big old sad eyes in this one!


----------



## quinn (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice Crickett! Roxy should be in commercials, she loves the camera!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 26, 2013)

leo said:


> Fine captures



Thank you Leo! Good to see you posting again! Sure have missed your photos! 



wvdawg said:


> Roxy is a photo-bug!  But Max looks like he could care less - love his big old sad eyes in this one!


Thanks Dennis! Yeah I loved his sad ol eyes too!



quinn said:


> Nice Crickett! Roxy should be in commercials, she loves the camera!



Thanks Quinn! Roxy actually hates the camera. She usually runs from me!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice to have models close at hand.  Couple of great pooch shots.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2013)

Hoss said:


> Nice to have models close at hand.  Couple of great pooch shots.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks Hoss!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep ,some cute dogs ,right there !


----------



## JasonF (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2013)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Yep ,some cute dogs ,right there !





JasonF said:


> Awesome pics!!



Thanks y'all!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 3, 2013)

Makes me miss ole Jesse looking at these.


----------

